# vertex with hexagonal barrel



## its_virgil (May 1, 2017)

Enjoy and thanks for looking.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Charlie_W (May 1, 2017)

Very cool....and expertly done! 
Care to share the blank info? Burl?...FogWood?


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (May 1, 2017)

Excellently done!!! I appreciate that all the facets line up.

Would very much like to read how you did it.


----------



## its_virgil (May 1, 2017)

The blank is Black and white Ebony burl. Not as much black as there was prior to turning. I've made several nice pens with these blanks...

The faceted blank was made on a Pen Wizard type tool called the MillLathe. The MillLathe was sold by Woodcraft and discontinued about 2005. I have all of the attachments but have not used all of them. I use it to do these faceted barrels and rope twist barrels. I'm sure it will do much more but I've not really pursued its capabilities.

I use 1/4 inch shaft router bits held in a Foredom 44T handset powered by the Harbor Freight Foredom-like tool.

I have been told that the man who manufactured the MillLathe has a building full of them but is unwilling to sell. They were made in DeRidder, LA.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## stuckinohio (May 1, 2017)

Very nice!

Lewis


----------



## magpens (May 2, 2017)

Very nicely done, Don !!!!!

The wood is beautiful, and unique ... never saw black and white ebony burl before !


----------



## flyitfast (May 2, 2017)

Very nice Don!!
Great match for the Vertex.
Gordon


----------



## Herb G (May 2, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> I have been told that the man who manufactured the MillLathe has a building full of them but is unwilling to sell. They were made in DeRidder, LA.
> 
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



That makes no sense whatsoever. Seems to me he needs a good talking to.


----------



## Pierre--- (May 2, 2017)

Nice pen and great wood!

I know you Yankees are not necessarily handtools enthusiasts, but I shall nevertheless show you my MillLathe, less expensive, easier to find and for sure a fast worker:


 





Spiral effect with rasps and files, not that fast I must say:


----------



## its_virgil (May 2, 2017)

Yours are nice also and well done..especially with hand tools. I am impressed. Show us more. Thanks for sharing.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Pierre--- said:


> Nice pen and great wood!
> 
> I know you Yankees are not necessarily handtools enthusiasts, but I shall nevertheless show you my MillLathe, less expensive, easier to find and for sure a fast worker:


----------



## Pierre--- (May 2, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks for sharing.



That's the least I can do Don, I learned so much from your book and numerous articles...


----------



## its_virgil (May 2, 2017)

Thanks so much.  It is very nice to know my efforts to share via the artices and the book are paying off.
Don 


Pierre--- said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing.
> ...


----------



## OZturner (May 3, 2017)

Glorious Pen, Don.
Thank you for showing your method and equipment, and the Gracious manner that you welcomed Pierre to your Post.
Congratulations, you have sparked yet another desire in me.
Brian.


----------



## Jgrden (May 3, 2017)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Excellently done!!! I appreciate that all the facets line up.
> 
> Would very much like to read how you did it.



I thought the Buckeyes were in Ohio??


----------



## PenPal (May 3, 2017)

Hi Don and Pierre I designed my own Pen Mill made this. 

Since I know you both heres one of mine

Kind regards you two good guys.

Peter.


----------



## its_virgil (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Peter. You have some nice modifications to the pen wizard. I looked over your posts in the PW forum. I have gotten mine down and started working with it again. I have been reading the PW forum again. 

Pierre and I are going to collaborate on an article about the hexagonal and octagonal barrels for the vertex. I will use the PW and Pierre will outline how he does them with hand tools. We are planning to have it finished mid June.

Thanks again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## dogcatcher (May 7, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks Peter. You have some nice modifications to the pen wizard. I looked over your posts in the PW forum. I have gotten mine down and started working with it again. I have been reading the PW forum again.
> 
> Pierre and I are going to collaborate on an article about the hexagonal and octagonal barrels for the vertex. I will use the PW and Pierre will outline how he does them with hand tools. We are planning to have it finished mid June.
> 
> ...



You could add another version, use your lathe headstock as a horizontal mill and a mount for the blank on a indexed pen mandrel mounted on an XY table.   I believe Skip Rat, Steve has already demonstrated his version of it.  For the pen blank mount, look up Sherline Indexing attachment, make a crude one like that.

Here is the Skiprat version.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/simple-pen-mill-metal-lathes-39683/


----------



## PenPal (May 7, 2017)

its_virgil said:


> Thanks Peter. You have some nice modifications to the pen wizard. I looked over your posts in the PW forum. I have gotten mine down and started working with it again. I have been reading the PW forum again.
> 
> Pierre and I are going to collaborate on an article about the hexagonal and octagonal barrels for the vertex. I will use the PW and Pierre will outline how he does them with hand tools. We are planning to have it finished mid June.
> 
> ...



Look forward to that friends I have not used the pen wizard for years but I intend replacing the hand drive shaft before I do it has a slight woop in it. I asked the maker about this and he said using a u beaut threaded shaft would add too much to the unit cost. That being years ago I figure by now with the great rush of C&C drives abounding I will look again and do just that.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## jeff (May 10, 2017)

Looks nice on the front page, Don! :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 10, 2017)

Don you finally made it too. I think Jeff is catching up to us old timers. Very well done and is very unique. It looks great on the front page and well deserved. Congrats.


----------



## leehljp (May 10, 2017)

Great work Old Timer! Experience DOES pay off! :biggrin: :good:


----------



## its_virgil (May 10, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. 
Don





jeff said:


> Looks nice on the front page, Don! :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (May 10, 2017)

Yep...my first one. Thanks JT




jttheclockman said:


> Don you finally made it too. I think Jeff is catching up to us old timers. Very well done and is very unique. It looks great on the front page and well deserved. Congrats.


----------



## its_virgil (May 10, 2017)

Thanks Hank
Don



leehljp said:


> Great work Old Timer! Experience DOES pay off! :biggrin: :good:


----------



## Rolandranch (May 10, 2017)

Congrats on the front page! That's a really cool pen and a neat technique. 
I think I need to try this soon.


----------



## its_virgil (May 10, 2017)

Plans are to have an article done for mid June. I'll post it here so keep a look out.Do a good turn daily!
Don



Ted iin Michigan said:


> Excellently done!!! I appreciate that all the facets line up.
> 
> Would very much like to read how you did it.


----------



## wizard (May 11, 2017)

Don, 
That pen looks great!! The wood you chose is unique and somehow lends ittself to subtle but crisp transitions from one adjacent faceted surface to another. Thank you for taking the time to teach anf inspire as usual. I have stayed away from vertex components as they seem to scream for a hexagonal barrel to go with them. 
Needless to say, congratulations on the front page!!  Come visit when you are in the Houston area or whenever you get a chance. Kind Regards, Doc


----------



## its_virgil (May 11, 2017)

Thanks Doc. I think all of the vertex pens i make will have the hexagonal barrels.
My son is a trauma surgeon in Houston. He lives in Bellaire and we visit often. I will take you up on your offer to visit when we are there and I have time. Thanks again.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



wizard said:


> Don,
> That pen looks great!! The wood you chose is unique and somehow lends ittself to subtle but crisp transitions from one adjacent faceted surface to another. Thank you for taking the time to teach anf inspire as usual. I have stayed away from vertex components as they seem to scream for a hexagonal barrel to go with them.
> Needless to say, congratulations on the front page!!  Come visit when you are in the Houston area or whenever you get a chance. Kind Regards, Doc


----------



## merlin777 (Jun 19, 2018)

its_virgil said:


> The blank is Black and white Ebony burl. Not as much black as there was prior to turning. I've made several nice pens with these blanks...
> 
> The faceted blank was made on a Pen Wizard type tool called the MillLathe. The MillLathe was sold by Woodcraft and discontinued about 2005. I have all of the attachments but have not used all of them. I use it to do these faceted barrels and rope twist barrels. I'm sure it will do much more but I've not really pursued its capabilities.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to find a way of doing rope twists and hollow spirals etc in stock slightly larger than pens e.g. up to 8". All the theory is out there but I lack the skills to build something beyond some basic mods to a small metal lathe etc. I thought I'd cracked it when I read about the Mill Lathe then I discovered you can't get them anymore!


----------

